# What stresses you the most driving pax



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OK everyone...

I know those cortisol levels get amped...

Butt... curious what really AMPS you???

Other Uber drivers...?

Snowflake pax...?

Nothing...I'm cool as a cucumber...!

Demanding pax...come on...!

This is your chance...!!!

What REALY gets your goat...8>)

What IS your pet peeve...??????

Rakos








PS. Mine is backseat drivers...AGGHHH


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax wanting to load their luggage into the trunk by themselves. I prefer to load in order to avoid dings and scratches. It’s not a problem with women but occasionally I have the macho dude who is insistent about handling his own luggage.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Pets cause me the most stress. I have devised ways to deal with it and pass the stress back to the pets and pax......mainly the pets.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Four fat-bodies crowding into your X, then complaining how cramped it is.
_"Ya think?!? No shit it's cramped, fatso! Go on a diet, and order an XL next time."_


----------



## Wooda (Aug 20, 2018)

Intrusive questions.

Touching the radio dial.

Touching me.

Telling me to pick them up or drop them off somewhere illegal.

Road Sodas

Forgetting the road soda in the back cup holder.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bald tires.
I worry about my rider's safety.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Pax trying to stuff 7-8 pax into my 6 available seats.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I don’t stress on everyday pax. 

The only pax that do stress me out are professional truck drivers (I get a lot of them for some reason) and I drove a big name musician’s tour bus driver, that stressed me out as he said he puts in about 200k miles on the road a year.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

MHR said:


> I don't stress on everyday pax.
> 
> The only pax that do stress me out are professional truck drivers (I get a lot of them for some reason) and I drove a big name musician's tour bus driver, that stressed me out as he said he puts in about 200k miles on the road a year.


I get a lot of professional truckers as well. They are usually good tippers and friendly, (with a few exceptions).

What stresses you out about them?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> The only pax that do stress me out are professional truck drivers (I get a lot of them for some reason) and I drove a big name musician's tour bus driver, that stressed me out as he said he puts in about 200k miles on the road a year.


Professional full time truck drivers living in their truck and doing long-haul can achieve on average a million miles in about 10 years time, so that's about 100,000 miles a year. (I've seen some truck drivers net a million miles in 8 years, but it's not a usual feat.) The tour bus driver claiming 200k a year is probably exaggerating, though it's possible as long as he drove about 550miles per day for each day of the year with no days off. That's a lot of musical gigs.


JesusisLord777 said:


> I get a lot of professional truckers as well. They are usually good tippers and friendly, (with a few exceptions).


I pick up plenty truckers as well. Many are women now. They park their big rigs at the truck stops when doing resets, and use the Uber app to get to a finer restaurant or shopping district in town that doesn't allow for truck parking.


----------



## TheFlimFlamMan (Oct 31, 2018)

People who pull out their phones and tell me to use Waze and then telling me I chose the wrong Highway because Waze said it would be 2 minutes faster.

I hate it when PAX lets loose a nasty fart. It’s always an SBD.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I get a lot of professional truckers as well. They are usually good tippers and friendly, (with a few exceptions).
> 
> What stresses you out about them?


Mostly that they are true, professional drivers.

As pax they are great and as you stated generally nice tippers. I'm just hyper aware that they do this for a living. So I feel like I'm under a microscope. But they've never complained or given me a low rating so it's all in my head.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There are some rides I like less than others... either because of the passenger, or the traffic or because I don't really like the destination. But I rarely get stressed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Normally not too stressed, although I always worry a little about someone hitting me while Ubering.

One thing that does stress me is when 2-4 male pax are pretty drunk and I don't know what to expect from them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Normally not too stressed, although I always worry a little about someone hitting me while Ubering.


This. With as much time spent on the road our chance of being involved in an accident goes up exponentially.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Time wasters are my pet peeve.

If it takes me 3 or 4 minutes to arrive, they should be ready and waiting.

And no, I don't want to go to the grocery store so you can run in "real quick".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Normally not too stressed, although I always worry a little about someone hitting me while Ubering.
> 
> One thing that does stress me is when 2-4 male pax are pretty drunk and I don't know what to expect from them.


Like a fender bender or being sucker punched?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I think it's back seat drivers for me too.










Add to that, pax who use the pin drop in busy shopping areas, instead of entering the name of the store manually.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I Second the Time Wasters....

If you know I am 8 minutes away and can see me on the app, you should be toes on the curb. I used to deduct one star for making me wait 4 minutes...now its 3 minutes and I start rolling away at 4 minutes.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The only thing that used to stress me are business type execs (male or female). If THEY'RE stressed they bring a stressed vibe into my car. That's the main reason I gave up driving days.

What stresses me these nights are hospital rides or very sick pax. I don't like being in such a small space with God knows what germs.

The only peeve I have is when people touch my windows. I used to hate it when they left trash but now I call them out on it. As they leave I have my light on and I check the back area. If there's garbage I tell them, "I think you may have forgotten something."


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Professional full time truck drivers living in their truck and doing long-haul can achieve on average a million miles in about 10 years time, so that's about 100,000 miles a year. (I've seen some truck drivers net a million miles in 8 years, but it's not a usual feat.) The tour bus driver claiming 200k a year is probably exaggerating, though it's possible as long as he drove about 550miles per day for each day of the year with no days off. That's a lot of musical gigs.
> 
> I pick up plenty truckers as well. Many are women now. They park their big rigs at the truck stops when doing resets, and use the Uber app to get to a finer restaurant or shopping district in town that doesn't allow for truck parking.


Math is off slightly...I did otr for around 5 years

3k miles a week
150k a year easily


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Math is off slightly...I did otr for around 5 years
> 3k miles a week
> 150k a year easily


Maybe, if your dropping & hooking dedicated routes. OTR is a hell of a lifestyle; dealing with asshole dispatchers who run you ragged, asshole shippers who hold up your truck, and asshole receivers who hold up your truck as well. Then you have the roadside breakdowns, flat tires, maintenance repairs, e-Logs which are now a mandate, bad weather, DOT inspections, shortage of parking, etc. I could go on and on, but I'll just finish by saying that there is a reason why turnover rate for truck driving is just as bad as ride share industry. You think this forum is a hoot?....log on to any truck driver forum and read their comments! 
Pay for a truck driver is better though!


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I would say it's 

All the monkey business

That goes on


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Maybe, if your dropping & hooking dedicated routes. OTR is a hell of a lifestyle; dealing with asshole dispatchers who run you ragged, asshole shippers who hold up your truck, and asshole receivers who hold up your truck as well. Then you have the roadside breakdowns, flat tires, maintenance repairs, e-Logs which are now a mandate, bad weather, DOT inspections, shortage of parking, etc. I could go on and on, but I'll just finish by saying that there is a reason why turnover rate for truck driving is just as bad as ride share industry. You think this forum is a hoot?....log on to any truck driver forum and read their comments!
> Pay for a truck driver is better though!


Used to be a member of one....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

My stressors?

Finding pax who don't show up right away, or who aren't where the pin says.

And then there was the one guy who touched my phone. I bit my tongue and didn't say anything. Thought about cussing him out, though.

C


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


I Hate Traffic.
And 5 minute traffic lights .


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Nothing stresses me about this job. I’ve had some really close accidents, didn’t get stressed. A-hole drivers I might give ‘em the 1 gun salute but I’ll be laughing at the same time. Trouble pax.. so far I’ve nipped 99% in the bud by canceling before they get in.

In my day job there’s a fair amount of stress. I get nervous even the day before a big event with a big client. I’ve had the US military as a client! That’s stressful. But driving.. no.

As for pet peeves, I get irritated when someone cheaps out and asks me to avoid the toll highway and tries to make me take surface streets instead, at my expense because I lose 45 minutes.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> The only thing that used to stress me are business type execs (male or female). If THEY'RE stressed they bring a stressed vibe into my car. That's the main reason I gave up driving days.


This is half true for me. Business type people requesting X have a higher chance of being a snob(usually younger crowd). Now I love business type people when they request select because most tip.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Are they breathing? If so, yeah, I’m stressed.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Children ages 6 and under. Even with car seats. No rides without one btw. Most parents do not train their children to ride in cars. They kick, throw shit and act like little monsters. Even worse is when the parents do nothing about it during the ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Had 18 wheeler tire blow out right beside my passengers window at 80 m.p.h.
Sounded like a canon going off in the car.
The truck driver handled it like a champ. No swerve or deviation.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

If the PAX sits directly behind me in the car and doesn't speak.

Always in the back of my mind someone could hit us.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Had 18 wheeler tire blow out right beside my passengers window at 80 m.p.h.
> Sounded like a canon going off in the car.
> The truck driver handled it like a champ. No swerve or deviation.


Blown tires on an 18-wheeler are easy to manage, unless it's a steer tire. Depending on where the tire is located, the trucker may not even notice right away that a tire went flat.


----------



## Seriesfinale (Jul 22, 2018)

When I just finish smoking weed and someone sits upfront....LOL JK it stresses me when a couple gets in and one sits in the front abs one in the back...in like ok???


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Seriesfinale said:


> When I just finish smoking weed and someone sits upfront....LOL JK it stresses me when a couple gets in and one sits in the front abs one in the back...in like ok???


I would totally think the one in back is going to kill me and the one in front is there to steer the car so it doesn't crash...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Omg last weekend I had the most stressful group of pax ever! 

They were WASTED, rich, college-educated millennials. I realized this is a much worse combination than dumb wasted pax. 

I had been driving drunks around for DAYS due to a big event. I was tired, *****y, and not impressed by anything any drunk person had to say. But these kids found out I studied philosophy and English lit in college...ugh. They all kept leaning in the front seat and messing with the radio dials saying : 

“WAITWAITWAIT!!!! Everyone! Shhhhhhhhh! Ro is about to blow our MIIINDS!!!” “RoRoRo!!! What do you think about ____?!.....NO. What do you REALLY think about ___?!”

They asked this same series of questions—I swear—at LEAST 20 times! About different things. Then looping around back to the same things. 

I kept saying things like, “ Oh, you guys!!...don’t put me on the spot...what do YOU think about ___?”

They just would not shut up and let it go. It was the most unbearable, longest, 3.7x surge ride ever. I seriously considered kicking them out. 

At one point I almost rear-ended another car that stopped suddenly (drunk driver.). Even that didn’t get them to calm down. 

As if the ride wasn’t enough, they wouldn’t get out of my car at the destination, as they insisted I come inside and continue this drunken, false intellectual conversation. 

It was incredibly awkward, as they weren’t being jerks—they really wanted to hear what I had to say and didn’t realize how obnoxious they were. 

That was a stress-filled ride.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

getting tickets, dealing with really wacko passengers beyond those that are just rude, like psychos that could harm you or make up garbage


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> They were WASTED, rich, college-educated millennials. "WAITWAITWAIT!!!! Everyone! Shhhhhhhhh! Ro is about to blow our MIIINDS!!!" "RoRoRo!!!


Ro, we here on this forum may not be "_wasted_, _rich_, _college_-_educated_ _millennials_," but we also love and appreciate how you blow our minds.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Children ages 6 and under. Even with car seats. No rides without one btw. Most parents do not train their children to ride in cars. They kick, throw shit and act like little monsters. Even worse is when the parents do nothing about it during the ride.


You know when a kid has a temper tantrum and does his best to wiggle out of the seatbelt, even in a car seat....it's not something he's used to.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

oh and another thing driving during 300pm on weekdays, high school riders, adults with kids and no car seats, express pool pickups and dropoffs in busy intersections, doing pool in heavy traffic, auto added low rated pool riders, traffic, riders that are in a rush, the list goes on and on...................all for about 17 bucks an hour w/o quest......


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Add to that, pax who use the pin drop in busy shopping areas, instead of entering the name of the store manually.[/QUOTE]

This drives me crazy!! Just add the name of the store! Uber/Lyft should enhance the destination screen - can be very easily done to reduce these instances.

Another pet peeves is when most if the pax enters an incorrect address.

One pax put in East instead if West on a busy street at rush hour. I explained that to him when he called me. He was a lawyer. He never said anything after that. He tipped me, so I kind of forgave him.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fat, not so good looking, stinky,drunks. hood rats, nothing stresses me... if 2-3 hotties get in the car, then my jokes has a sputtering tendency... it might be stress related . One hottie, not a problem, multiple hotties, possible issues
I might have to start canceling multiple hotties rides.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

People who continue to complain after I've kindly offered them a solution multiple times and then ultimately leave me a bad rating.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Four fat-bodies crowding into your X, then complaining how cramped it is.
> _"Ya think?!? No shit it's cramped, fatso! Go on a diet, and order an XL next time."_


Pax thoughts are...."uber should provide bigger cars for X".

4 pax is the most stressful cuz u got 4 different things going on. They are loud. Car performance and safety goes down greatly.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Clarity said:


> People who continue to complain after I've kindly offered them a solution multiple times and then ultimately leave me a bad rating.


I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


My feelings EXACTLY...!!!

If the crap is gonna hit the fan...8>O

Pardon me while I turn the fan to high...

And hang on to sumthin...8>)

At least you'll remember me...8>)

The monkey that you did...

Sumthin really crazy with...8>)

Rakos


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


It's nearly impossible to recoup a pax from giving u a 1 star. Their mind is made up, cocked and loaded. They'll give a fake goodbye.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You all really took this thread to heart...

Thank you...you all do a thankless job...

You have to find your own happiness...8>)

I enjoy spending the time here...

you guys make the monkey happy....8>)

Thank you all...

except maybe that Cableguy fella...8>O

He is so weird but I like him....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


I feel you. I should have canceled.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


I always fight for the four star in these situations.

I've only been give 1 one-star rating, (from someone who never even got in my car... long story), and I think that by keeping my cool, and staying professional, I've managed to mitigate some damage, perhaps by turning a 1 to a four, or by the passengers not rating altogether.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

I stress the most when I think the pax realizes I'm a fraud and have no idea what I'm doing or where I'm going. Usually after 10-50 minutes of driving in silence together. 

I spend all ride trying to persuade a jury that exists only in my head that I'm not a fraud and even if I am I can at least follow GPS...oh #&$+ I just missed my turn.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


The driving standard in USA is so very low. I'm talking about basic, basic things like vehicle maneuvering & control, and roadcraft. Both are seriously deficient or absent in around 30% of drivers.

Another 50% have mastered this but have no consideration for other drivers. These are the slalom lane swervers on the freeways. The ones who drive right up your arse hoping to intimidate you to go faster. The ones who cut you up, pull out in front of you, run red lights and stop signs etc etc.

That leaves a very small minority of people who do drive to an acceptable standard. This country thinks it's the most advanced in many areas, but in terms of driving it's without any doubt at a third world level.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The ones who cut you up, pull out in front of you, run red lights and stop signs etc etc.


The best ones are those that cut you off because they can't wait a few seconds, then they proceed to drive 5-10 mph below the speed limit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Always a good idea. Or overtake someone on the highway, then tuck in in front of them and slow down.

Variation on the theme: merge onto the freeway at 45 - 50 mph in front of 65 mph traffic. Slow the freeway lane 1 traffic down to 45 - 50 mph and then, once you've done that, accelerate away up to 65 mph.  . WTF is wrong with merging at a speed that matches that of the freeway traffic. Even drivers in little socialist European countries are able to do that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Rides below $5.
2. Oversaturation of drivers.
3. Not getting rides when I can see other drivers near me getting rides on the rider app.
4. Traffic.



MHR said:


> I don't stress on everyday pax.
> 
> The only pax that do stress me out are professional truck drivers (I get a lot of them for some reason) and I drove a big name musician's tour bus driver, that stressed me out as he said he puts in about 200k miles on the road a year.


Truckers are some of my favorite passengers. They almost always tip and I usually have a good conversation with them as about a decade ago I attended a company truck driving school and I keep up with the industry still. Usually the runs are pretty good too because if it were a short distance most of them would just walk it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I think this one may be California only:

The traffic light turns green. The next traffic light one block away is red. When the light turns green the lead driver does nothing for a few seconds; just sits there. Somebody behind him may honk. The lead driver then moves off across the stop line and accelerates super slowly. As if it's really cool to just cruise along the street at 5mph, engine rumbling and wheels barely turning. He thinks he's 25 Cent, crusing along super slow in some ghettomobile in a rap video. Then, when he gets to about mid-block, he inexplicably drops the pedal and starts to accelerate hard into the upcoming red light. He then slams the brakes on at the last minute and comes to a halt at the stop line. Then the light changes to green, and he just sits there again. Rinse and repeat.

It really is the most bizarre driving style I have ever seen.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

driving in a somewhat unfamiliar area, in the rain, when my pax has a flight/bus to catch. it never fails, traffic goes to crap, and although I try to maintain a calm demeanor so they don’t spaz out, this one chews me up. it also seems as if the gps tries to be really vague during these conditions.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DentonLyfter said:


> driving in a somewhat unfamiliar area, in the rain, when my pax has a flight/bus to catch. it never fails, traffic goes to crap, and although I try to maintain a calm demeanor so they don't spaz out, this one chews me up. it also seems as if the gps tries to be really vague during these conditions.


My philosophy during these trips in unknown areas is "either I will make the right turns, or I won't"

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I always fight for the four star in these situations.
> 
> I've only been give 1 one-star rating, (from someone who never even got in my car... long story), and I think that by keeping my cool, and staying professional, I've managed to mitigate some damage, perhaps by turning a 1 to a four, or by the passengers not rating altogether.


Perhaps you haven't been driving long enough. I'm talking about situations where the pax is miserable with life in general and will complain and give 1* even if you gave a perfect ride. They may complain about the high price or that they're late for work, which is ALWAYS the Uber driver's fault. These pax are easy to spot the second they enter the vehicle and/or open their mouth. They are entitled, miserable A-holes and want to spread their "good cheer."

The only 1*s I've received were from pax making up blatant lies to get free rides. There's never a way to mitigate that damage.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Perhaps you haven't been driving long enough. I'm talking about situations where the pax is miserable with life in general and will complain and give 1* even if you gave a perfect ride. They may complain about the high price or that they're late for work, which is ALWAYS the Uber driver's fault. These pax are easy to spot the second they enter the vehicle and/or open their mouth. They are entitled, miserable A-holes and want to spread their "good cheer."
> 
> The only 1*s I've received were from pax making up blatant lies to get free rides. There's never a way to mitigate that damage.


This thanksgiving, will mark two years driving for Uber. In that time I've completed 2544 rides for Uber, and 384 with Lyft, and I currently have a 4.96 rating with Uber.

I totally get the thing about unreasonable people that rate low for silly reasons, as I've experienced that myself.

Just last week I was at 4.97 and I was three starred twice recently, dropping me to 4.96. I would like to think that my excellent service caused those same unreasonable people that did this, to spare me the other two stars. Lol


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> This thanksgiving, will mark two years driving for Uber. In that time I've completed 2544 rides for Uber, and 384 with Lyft, and I currently have a 4.96 rating with Uber.
> 
> I totally get the thing about unreasonable people that rate low for silly reasons, as I've experienced that myself.
> 
> Just last week I was at 4.97 and I was three starred twice recently, dropping me to 4.96. I would like to think that my excellent service caused those same unreasonable people that did this, to spare me the other two stars. Lol


I apologize for assuming. I meant to put an "lol" in there, as I meant it partly as a joke.

I imagine somewhere out there, are markets NOT full of conniving, heartless cheapskates.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

The rich who act like you are their personal servant.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

hate Tailgaters.

Most of the on-the-job problems you guys mention I don’t have
cause I don’t hate myself
I manage my expections
of a low skill
Low wage
Gig


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Fri/Sat night bro dudes stress me out the most, but I'm young enough to understand the bro life so I understand they're just trying to be bros. If I get too much bro life in on a day where I'm not feeling it then I cut the night off early. I have more tolerance for girls usually because they can be cute and less overbearing, but you do get the occasional girl from outer space and that wears me out too.

The actual thing that stresses me out the most is not pax, but traffic. Particularly city traffic where there's nowhere to move once you're in it. Which is why I avoid the city unless I have no choice. Especially since these days it's similarly profitable to pick up from the suburbs and more profitable if you drive suburbians into the city.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Hamilton OC said:


> I stress the most when I think the pax realizes I'm a fraud and have no idea what I'm doing or where I'm going. Usually after 10-50 minutes of driving in silence together.
> 
> I spend all ride trying to persuade a jury that exists only in my head that I'm not a fraud and even if I am I can at least follow GPS...oh #&$+ I just missed my turn.


Holy shit! That's intense.



Gtown Driver said:


> The Fri/Sat night bro dudes stress me out the most, but I'm young enough to understand the bro life so I understand they're just trying to be bros. If I get too much bro life in on a day where I'm not feeling it then I cut the night off early. I have more tolerance for girls usually because they can be cute and less overbearing, but you do get the occasional girl from outer space and that wears me out too.
> 
> The actual thing that stresses me out the most is not pax, but traffic. Particularly city traffic where there's nowhere to move once you're in it. Which is why I avoid the city unless I have no choice. Especially since these days it's similarly profitable to pick up from the suburbs and more profitable if you drive suburbians into the city.


Omg I'm totally not down with the bro life. Ugh.

I can literally predict how their entire trip's conversation will go before I even start driving.

The good thing is, bros are the only demographic of men that usually don't hit on me. Maybe it's my resting ***** face. Or maybe because I'm not an easy, blonde sorority chick/bar ho.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

The only thing that really stresses me out anymore are deer . Even that I don't worry about too much anymore .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I have more tolerance for girls usually because they can be cute and less overbearing, but you do get *the occasional girl from outer space* and that wears me out too.


Uber Driver: _"You must be from outer space!" _
Female pax: _"Why do you say that?" _
Uber Driver: _"Because your ass is out of this world!" _


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Four fat-bodies crowding into your X, then complaining how cramped it is.
> _"Ya think?!? No shit it's cramped, fatso! Go on a diet, and order an XL next time."_


So true. 4 big guys too cheap to order a XL get in my Prius C and whine about how crowded it is.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> The good thing is, bros are the only demographic of men that usually don't hit on me. Maybe it's my resting @@@@@ face. Or maybe because I'm not an easy, blonde sorority chick/bar ho.


That's interesting. I always figure girl drivers get hit on, but I guess the bro dudes are looking for the big catch at the bar any way and don't want to have to waste the effort with a girl that's on the job with a resting face. Gotta work to find out if she's gonna be interested and she may turn you down and blow your night before you even get to the bar. With the guys that aren't going to the bar you're probably the only chance they really get in the day to openly talk to a girl they haven't met before. Uber/Lyft you probably get more hit ons from other dudes due to that. I know as a guy driving uber I've had more girls give me their number than would ever happen at a bar (bar girls you either ask for the girl's number or you're not getting one). Usually just friendly gestures to talk again, but luckily they were girls that I found cute so opportunity is there without the pressure of having it be a date number.

I know I've had quite a few girl pax tell me they get hit on by male uber drivers. Very typical as I'm sure some male drivers don't plan much other time to hook up with women and figure rideshare driving is the place where they can privately hit on ladies and get digits.



Uber's Guber said:


> Uber Driver: _"You must be from outer space!" _
> Female pax: _"Why do you say that?" _
> Uber Driver: _"Because your ass is out of this world!" _


I've seen some outer space behinds before. Usually you're not going to see their butt until after they get out so can only become full creep shouting out the window after the fact.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hamilton OC said:


> I stress the most when I think the pax realizes I'm a fraud and have no idea what I'm doing or where I'm going. Usually after 10-50 minutes of driving in silence together.
> 
> I spend all ride trying to persuade a jury that exists only in my head that I'm not a fraud and even if I am I can at least follow GPS...oh #&$+ I just missed my turn.


There's a name for this. It's called "imposter syndrome." Even Neil Armstrong, the first man on the moon had it. It's where you feel like you're faking things.

I used to feel it quite a bit, because I knew I hadn't worked as hard as I could have in college. After a few *decades* of work, I eventually got over it.



The Gift of Fish said:


> When the light turns green the lead driver does nothing for a few seconds; just sits there. Somebody behind him may honk. The lead driver then moves off across the stop line and accelerates super slowly.
> ...
> Then, when he gets to about mid-block, he inexplicably drops the pedal and starts to accelerate hard into the upcoming red light. He then slams the brakes on at the last minute and comes to a halt at the stop line. Then the light changes to green, and he just sits there again.


He (or she, very often) is texting or tweeting. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take their keys away, right in the middle of the street.

They also have a tendency to stop about two or three car lengths away from the intersection, because they so badly want to get onto their phones again.

When I see this behaviour (and I dont have a rider) I lay on the horn for a long blast. But they don't stop, they're not even embarrassed about it. Ive watched them pull slowly away, going across the intersection while still mostly looking down at their hands holding the phone.

Christine


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


Pax talking without permission


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

When a pax says thanks for picking me up, you know they won’t tip. Actually those words are the tip to the driver.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> The rich who act like you are their personal servant.


Right now I am feeling deflated due to this very issue. I am usually strong and I take things in stride but you know how it is..... sometimes it gets to you. I just went out to drive today but pulled over and collected myself and just came back home. I was driving TCU students all last night and some of Fort Worth's richer residents and I experienced a larger amount of disrespect and just a general feeling that I am a lowly peasant. The thing that got to me was when a guy and his girl got in the car in a crowded intersection and he muttered to her 'I cannot believe that he did not open the door for you.' Their trip was 1.2 miles meaning I made $2.85 and no tip, of course. The saying about riders wanting limousine service for bus fares rang so true on that one.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Add to that, pax who use the pin drop in busy shopping areas, instead of entering the name of the store manually.


They're subconsciously saying "please Shuffle me" 



RoWode12 said:


> I'm those situations where I KNOW I'm going to get a bad rating, I'm always torn between continuing to kiss ass, or earning that 1* for real.


If I have any inkling of them giving me a low rating or saying something to try to get a free ride, I preemptively file a complaint with Rohit. I call before closing the ride out and savage the rider for making me feel uncomfortable with their racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments making fun of my handicap and speech impediment.

From what I've read the first one to crucify the other wins.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Right now I am feeling deflated due to this very issue. I am usually strong and I take things in stride but you know how it is..... sometimes it gets to you. I just went out to drive today but pulled over and collected myself and just came back home. I was driving TCU students all last night and some of Fort Worth's richer residents and I experienced a larger amount of disrespect and just a general feeling that I am a lowly peasant. The thing that got to me was when a guy and his girl got in the car in a crowded intersection and he muttered to her 'I cannot believe that he did not open the door for you.' Their trip was 1.2 miles meaning I made $2.85 and no tip, of course. The saying about riders wanting limousine service for bus fares rang so true on that one.


The second they show ANY disrespect...

The ride IMMEDIATELY comes to a STOP!

If the insolence doesn't stop immediately..

The rider is dropped off...

at the nearest safe place....

Unless of course they let out...

A profanity laced attack...8>O

And in that case it is an immediate...

Moment to end the ride...

And report to Rohit in colorful terms...

That even Rohit can understand...

I was disrespected and threatened!...

The look on their faces is PRICELESS!...

And the feeling you get is AWESOME...

So you get a 1 star... it's worth it....!!!

Rakos


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

For my stress, it's what we now call Surge Roulette AKA Charlotte Surge. 

With old Surge, you get a 1.4X and know it'll be a multiplier for the whole trip. 

Surge Roulette is different. You get a $3 amount for Surge. Depending on multiple factors you may or may not get the $3 increased. You don't know until the trip is over.

THAT is stressful.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

New2This said:


> They're subconsciously saying "please Shuffle me"
> 
> If I have any inkling of them giving me a low rating or saying something to try to get a free ride, I preemptively file a complaint with Rohit. I call before closing the ride out and savage the rider for making me feel uncomfortable with their racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments making fun of my handicap and speech impediment.
> 
> From what I've read the first one to crucify the other wins.


Oh I do that too. It's the sneaky ones that get me. They act like everything is fine and dandy, we exchange pleasantries, then boom-10 minutes later, "your account needs attention, please contact support."


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I get stressed towards the end of a shift when I want to use destination mode on both apps and when I have to eat 20 or more miles


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> 'I cannot believe that he did not open the door for you.'


It's tempting to believe that everything is hunk dorey between the two people in that couple. But if you look at the dynamics of that situation, you may come to a different conclusion.

He may be trying to impress her. It usually doesn't work, but not all the time.

She may already be pissed at him for something stupid that he said. He's trying to suck up to her, to recover from his previous screwups. This may be the most likely scenario.

She may be a princess who thinks men should be subservient to her. They will both ultimately get what they deserve, and it's not what they're wishing for.

I feel sorry for both of them, truly. I wouldn't want to live like they do.

Christine


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Right now I am feeling deflated due to this very issue. I am usually strong and I take things in stride but you know how it is..... sometimes it gets to you. I just went out to drive today but pulled over and collected myself and just came back home. I was driving TCU students all last night and some of Fort Worth's richer residents and I experienced a larger amount of disrespect and just a general feeling that I am a lowly peasant. The thing that got to me was when a guy and his girl got in the car in a crowded intersection and he muttered to her 'I cannot believe that he did not open the door for you.' Their trip was 1.2 miles meaning I made $2.85 and no tip, of course. The saying about riders wanting limousine service for bus fares rang so true on that one.


Why in the hell didn't HE open the door for her?!

Those guys are a dime a dozen in Uber pax-a guy out with a girl tries to fluff up his own ego by putting down the Driver. In other words, he's a bully.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

My biggest stressor is late pax’s. They ask for the ride late and then expect us to break traffic laws and let them become backseat driversto get them to their destination on time . I absolutely loathe these people!


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

I second Biking Bob.....pax who sit directly behind me and doesn't speak a word. My first thought........this is how I die. Or the married couple who don't say anything to me or more importantly to each other . Creepy.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Time wasters are my pet peeve.
> 
> If it takes me 3 or 4 minutes to arrive, they should be ready and waiting.
> 
> And no, I don't want to go to the grocery store so you can run in "real quick".


I feel your pain.

In order to relieve it, I have a 2-minute rule. Pax is at least out the door and walking towards me within 2 minutes of my arrival or I cancel. If it takes me 7 minutes to get there and you can't be out within 2, forget it, I'm outta there. Don't care about no late fee, I'll make it up with additional rides.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

I am at the point Uber and Lyft are not worth stressing out about. Life is short. Why waste it getting stressed about this crap?


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate the navigators The pax that feel the need to tell you where to go Even tho your gps is using the same route And the ones who take another step by telling you to turn early and end up adding 5 mins to the trip


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Those guys are a dime a dozen in Uber pax-a guy out with a girl tries to fluff up his own ego by putting down the Driver. In other words, he's a bully.


Yup, you got that right, RoWode.

I'll bet he's a real prince when the two of them go into a restaurant. I'm betting that he says to her that all the waiters are gay. Some are, and some aren't, but there's no way he could ever tell who is or isn't.

Christine


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Why in the hell didn't HE open the door for her?!


Hindsight is 20-20. So here's a different way to react to these folks.

Say very loudly to her, "I can't believe he didn't open the door for you!!"

Christine


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Man I had a whopper today lol, 5 suitcases and a family griping to each other the whole ride which was about 20 mins, all in my ear, I just started laughing because it started to feel like a SNL skit, but the first 10 mins stressed me out bad. How can 4 people just gripe like that lol..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


Passengers that come in hating me before they know me. Unfortunately our society has lifted up poor values as being cool and trendy, so providing goods and services in America, or merely trying to survive, you are going to be subject to the most wicked attacks from satan's little workers. May God destroy them soon.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Short xl rides. 
Already have to get out and move the seat forward and down and wait for their fat ass to climb in. 

Last thing I want is to do it again a few blocks later. 

Which is why I turn off xl if I'm in a downtown area. Usually groups from the hotel to dinner less than a mile away.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Truly hate silent pax. makes me feel like they're uneasy.

but undoubtedly #1 --- Pax that wanna turn by turn directions and/or (happened recently) was driving from malibu to Weho at almost primetime traffic on friday, this absolutely kuuunt was not *****ing and moaning in the backseat to her husband that i took Sunset --- it was the fastest way by literally 5+ minutes. 

so goddamn rude, and just made me feel uneasy. 
disgusting just thinking about this woman attitude


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I dislike 65% of my pax and dislike 80% of general population drivers.
Another driver vs passenger= same to me. A $hitty person is a $hitty person, driver or pax.

Female pax are a PITA 3 to 1 to male pax IMO.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

When you get someone from out of town, in a hurry and they start telling you where you are going. "Make a left here, a right there, no driver yesterday the building was on the other side of the street, you weren't listening to my directions!" These people, I know where I'm going, and chances are I've been to this area before. I know downtown has one way streets (that sometimes aren't marked!) Sometimes tehy are really frustrating.


----------



## babasanfur (Feb 21, 2015)

Blimey.. no one had any sort of stress working and serving the undeserved for peanuts all what you guys care about is scratches navigation and some lorry drivers


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I joke away my pet peeves. When pax mention my peeling tint (while touching it), I tell them it’s a $1 fee for touching it, and that’s how I’m going to get it fixed


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Back seat drivers from out of town when I'm taking them to DFW airport! 
- Telling me I'm going the wrong way, at which point I tell them I have been coming to DFW for 35 years, starting when I was 16 when my parents made me practice driving by taking my dad to / from the airport from his business trips every week!
- Telling me I passed their terminal, at which point I explain there are 2 entrances to DFW, one from the north and one from the south, so the terminal letters go opposite directions.
- Calling Uber (from FTW) an hour or less before their flight making it MY problem to get them there on time. Had a New Yorker tell me last week during Friday afternoon traffic I needed to "step on it" when I was already going 80 in the express lane.

Ok, I'm done. Thanks for playing.



Uber Crack said:


> The only thing that used to stress me are business type execs (male or female). If THEY'RE stressed they bring a stressed vibe into my car. That's the main reason I gave up driving days.
> 
> What stresses me these nights are hospital rides or very sick pax. I don't like being in such a small space with God knows what germs.
> 
> The only peeve I have is when people touch my windows. I used to hate it when they left trash but now I call them out on it. As they leave I have my light on and I check the back area. If there's garbage I tell them, "I think you may have forgotten something."


I do the same thing on the trash!


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

I get stressed when I'm on the highway and another driver in the middle lane changes to the fast lane when there's no car in front of them, and then slows down... Really?!! Why not just stay in the middle lane?!!

Or the driver who feels the need to tap the brakes every 5 seconds when the car in front of them is at least 10 car lengths away. I mean, hit the gas or get out the way..


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

1. Flag comfort / vehicle condition with my Lexus LS (not really stressful but super furious)









2. Drop-off a few blocks away during ~2X surge









3. Take $3.75 instead of surge fare (@?#?% the no-shows)










4. Pick up pin in the middle of a highway / bush



New2This said:


> Surge Roulette is different. You get a $3 amount for Surge. Depending on multiple factors you may or may not get the $3 increased. You don't know until the trip is over.
> 
> THAT is stressful.


You mean a flat rate regardless of distance traveled? OMG.

How about cherry-pick VIPs (short trips)?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys and girls...and monkeys too....8>)

We just may go featured...

Thanks for all the responses....

I really do enjoy reading them....8>)

Rakos


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You mean a flat rate regardless of distance traveled? OMG.
> 
> How about cherry-pick VIPs (short trips)?


It varies. *Sometimes* it extends sometimes it doesn't. That's why I call it Surge Roulette. It's a gamble.

Short trips suck. It's rarely Surging heavily enough to make it worthwhile


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

I am very calm the whole time. They only pet peeve I have that annoys me into stress is when they sit behind me and I move the seat next to me over and say "here, let me give you some leg room." and they say "That's fine" and continue to sit behind me.

If you do this you may be an idiot. An inconsiderate idiot.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate when I arrive at the pick-up address and the pax is on the other side of the street.....they know its me the driver and stare at me waiting until I do a u-turn to go pick them up.....they dont move an inch until I position the door perfectly at thier hands reach and then they finally get in....i say the destination and confirm the drop off address and I realize I have to make a u-turn again to go in the direction I was originally headed toward...I can tell by the expression on thier face when I saw them accross the street that this is going to be a bad rating for me....i spend the rest of the trip thinking how I will return the the favor....with a 4 star or less....


----------



## Tussypickler (Nov 5, 2018)

Evening drop-offs in the hood...even the days are bad enough sometimes (san Bernardino, rialto, highland, etc). Pax told me last night how his last Lyft driver was shot at the other week in an area I frequent for picking up some rival gang-banger. girl was alright but damn, that's a hard earned $3. I drop off fast and go dark until i'm in a better spot....but the hood always calls me back.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Backseat drivers are the freak in worst. I'll generally tell them "this is the seat the driving is done from and my navigation is the one we will be using. I have the destination. I've got this..."



luckytown said:


> I hate when I arrive at the pick-up address and the pax is on the other side of the street.....they know its me the driver and stare at me waiting until I do a u-turn to go pick them up.....they dont move an inch until I position the door perfectly at thier hands reach and then they finally get in....i say the destination and confirm the drop off address and I realize I have to make a u-turn again to go in the direction I was originally headed toward...I can tell by the expression on thier face when I saw them accross the street that this is going to be a bad rating for me....i spend the rest of the trip thinking how I will return the the favor....with a 4 star or less....


best off just to cancel that one, it's probably gonna be bad anyway. I'm not getting paid enough to take any $hit....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Be more generic!












Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


#1 thing that stresses me out the most: waking up in the morning 
#2 thing that stresses me out the most: end of the month 
#3 thing that stresses me out the most: featured monkeys


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pax calling me!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't let any of it stress me out.

You're late? Not my fault, not my problem. I'll get you there as fast as *safely *and *legally *possible.

You're hungry? Not a problem, I can drop you anywhere you want, just change it in the app.

Want me to wait in a drive-through/outside CVS/while you run into Wal-mart? Sorry, I don't get paid for waiting. (If they put some cash in my hand (*not* a promise of a tip, cash *now*) I'll wait - think of Castaway... "How much time will this buy me?")

You want to bring your 2 y/o without a child-seat? Nope, against the law.

Wanna shove too many people in my back seat? Not a chance. Call a second car.

You called a car for your 16 y/o? Sorry, it's against Uber/Lyft policy and insurance doesn't cover me.

Etc...

*For the most part, pax don't stress me out because I say "No." before it becomes even a possibility of being stressful.*

"No."

"But...but...but..."

"No."


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


Hey, featured thread Rakos! Congrats silly Monkey!!


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Driving my car into the ground for below minimum wages


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

idiot pax who sits at the front seat and stay like a statue


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

massey said:


> idiot pax who sits at the front seat and stay like a statue


What about the ones that sit in front with their phone brightness set to high? When looking towards right side for traffic, they think ur looking at their screen so they lift their phone up and away from u......talk about awkward.

just sit in the back!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


Pet peeve:

- Are you Uber?
- Are you Lyft?

This is like going into, say, Walmart and needing an employee. One sees a man who looks like he may work there. One does not go up to him and ask, "are you Walmart?". That would be ridiculous. Walmart is a high volume international retail conglomerate, whereas the person asked is not. He is a person. Anyone asking him if he was Walmart would look like a total A**hole, yet pax do this to us and think nothing of it.

Pax asking, "are you Uber/Lyft", best case scenario it's a 1* rating for them, worse case scenario they're looking at ride denial/shuffle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My day job stresses me out. Rideshare is how I decompress between work and home these days. Manual transmission might have something to do with it.

What stresses me out about Rideshare is not the pax but when I get stuck in rush hour traffic downtown or on the beltline. A few minutes is fine but the cumulative effect can really make me explode, so much so that sometimes I scream out of frustration (not at anyone in particular, and not with pax in the car).

When there's an event that draws people from around the state, the problem is compounded because Madison has very confusing one-way streets at odd angles:









... which can cause out-of-town drivers to behave erratically.

The other thing that makes me nervous for the duration of the ride, but not necessarily stressed, is when I pick up someone who looks like a gang banger from one of the limited/lame "hood" areas in Madison. I think to myself, "car jackings are big in Milwaukee, not Madison, but it's never too late to start!" Then after the trip ends uneventfully I feel ashamed of myself for pre-judging someone who's just trying to get to work.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> My day job stresses me out. Rideshare is how I decompress between work and home these days. Manual transmission might have something to do with it.
> 
> What stresses me out about Rideshare is not the pax but when I get stuck in rush hour traffic downtown or on the beltline. A few minutes is fine but the cumulative effect can really make me explode, so much so that sometimes I scream out of frustration (not at anyone in particular, and not with pax in the car).
> 
> ...


No snark intended: I really wish uber driving could be like that for me.

I'm getting to the point where I cannot take it anymore. It is SOO hard for me to get out the door and start driving each shift. My husband usually has to get onto me like, "okay, Ro, you're procrastinating again...you don't need to be doing the dishes now."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> No snark intended: I really wish uber driving could be like that for me.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I cannot take it anymore. It is SOO hard for me to get out the door and start driving each shift. My husband usually has to get onto me like, "okay, Ro, you're procrastinating again...you don't need to be doing the dishes now."


I'm not sure what your circumstances are but for me the secret to Rideshare happiness is doing it part-time, and not because you actually need the money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Drop-off a few blocks away during ~2X surge


That one makes me crazy, especially at big events.

They park three blocks away, and then wait for me for 10 minutes. They could have walked there and back in those 10 minutes.

I wouldn't mind so much if they were wearing CFM heels or such. But it's always perky little chippies wearing tennis shoes, and smiling cute little smiles.

I'm nice to them, but I could snap one of these days and say to her "Do you have any idea how much of my time you wasted?" And then I'd want to slap her.

Christine



Tussypickler said:


> his last Lyft driver was shot at the other week in an area I frequent for picking up some rival gang-banger


That's a good argument for using trade dress.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That one makes me crazy, especially at big events.
> 
> They park three blocks away, and then wait for me for 10 minutes. They could have walked there and back in those 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


You are the second person I've ever heard use the word "chippies". Lol.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


1. Backseat drivers. They can clearly see I have the GPS on, but tell me how to get there anyway. I don't mind the occasional override to take a different route, but don't tell me what the GPS is already telling me.

2. Pax that take FOREVER to get to the car. I had a guy see me, kiss his wife, talk for 2 minutes, kiss again and then meander to the car.

3. People yelling in the car. I had a drunk guy yelling at his wife next to him. He wasn't mad, he was just having a very loud conversation. And was mad at me when I told him to quiet down.

4. Snowflake drivers. Nothing irks me more than seeing a car with trade dress not knowing how to get through an intersection or block a road for their pax.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

The guy who wants to smoke weed in my car, and says it's cool he'll give me some if I let him. That guy, or teh guy with teh screwtop liquior, and you're like, hey you can't drink in here.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> The guy who wants to smoke weed in my car, and says it's cool he'll give me some if I let him. That guy, or teh guy with teh screwtop liquior, and you're like, hey you can't drink in here.


I thought all janitors smoked weed...

And drank...8>O

are you saying this isn't true...?

Rakos


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't drink anymore, but he better not be smoking my weed. It's like the guy who got in my car and said," It was too much to expect you to have free water." LOL free, the air is free, there's water in the radiator drink up.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Door slammers and professional GPS navigators
...if it's been said, sorry i'm not reading thru 7 pages of responses 

BurgerTiime tell'em how you really feel!!! LOL



BurgerTiime said:


>





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Pax calling me!


3 secs after receiving the ping ...OH LAWD ...I know it's going to be a ride from hell


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Pax calling me!





woodywho said:


> 3 secs after receiving the ping ...OH LAWD ...I know it's going to be a ride from hell


I don't take calls while I'm driving. And I certainly don't take calls when I have another pax in the car.

When someone else is in the car I silence or send calls right to voicemail.

Otherwise...

When a pax calls they get:

"Hello. Hello? Hello, can you hear me? You must be in a bad area. I can't hear you. If you can hear me, I'll see you soon."

<click>


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

My Lyft amp gets me "amped"


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

downtown Fullerton and downtown Long Beach and any other place that is overrun with drunk Millenials. I avoid those places like the plague.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

What I really dislike are pax with short, short skirts sitting on my car seats. I mean their butt crack is literally ON my seats. Can't be sanitary.


----------



## NOLA gUber (Sep 1, 2017)

The lady in New Orleans who, as I tried to introduce myself, told me, "You are talking too much, waaay toooo much." I boiled over in less than a minute. Robert you like kissing her a**! Not ME! OUT!! NEVER HAD ANYONE AS RUDE!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> What I really dislike are pax with short, short skirts sitting on my car seats. I mean their butt crack is literally ON my seats. Can't be sanitary.


 Had a young man come up to my car with his pants *and underwear* way down.

*Politely* asked him to "Please do me a favor and pull them up before sitting on my seats. Thanks."

He calls me a "racist motherf***er".

Pulled away with his hand reaching for my (locked) door handle.

Cancel.

Reported.

Could hear him clear as day on the dashcam.

So could Lyft.

Still didn't stress me out though.

Lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I thought all janitors smoked weed...
> 
> And drank...8>O
> 
> ...


LoL, Fearless Simian Leader!



RoWode12 said:


> No snark intended: I really wish uber driving could be like that for me.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I cannot take it anymore. It is SOO hard for me to get out the door and start driving each shift. My husband usually has to get onto me like, "okay, Ro, you're procrastinating again...you don't need to be doing the dishes now."


Oh man RoRo. Can ya take a break? I too am getting crispy and know what ya mean.

A change is as good as a break, your ratings will go up and you'll feel better.

Like any single day/shift. Gotta let it go and go home if you're tired.

Maybe even a similar gig without passengers?
Dunno. You're always so upbeat, hate to see you not enjoying.


----------



## Jackryanyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Babies without car seats. Say no and get cursed out. All the other ubers do it.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


When the passenger is the GPS. Turn here, then turn here, turn there, then turn the next street. Annoying...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

sbstar07 said:


> When the passenger is the GPS. Turn here, then turn here, turn there, then turn the next street. Annoying...


Had a woman do that 2me on a .8 mile ride! And she directed us threw more lites. LoL.

Only time I enjoyed a passenger squeezing me


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Had a woman do that 2me on a .8 mile ride! And she directed us threw more lites. LoL.
> 
> Only time I enjoyed a passenger squeezing me


lol


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Uber drivers who think they’re on some kind of humanitarian mission and love Uber even though it robs them.

I love reading about their misfortunes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Uber drivers who think they're on some kind of humanitarian mission and love Uber even though it robs them.
> 
> I love reading about their misfortunes.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> Mostly that they are true, professional drivers.
> 
> As pax they are great and as you stated generally nice tippers. I'm just hyper aware that they do this for a living. So I feel like I'm under a microscope. But they've never complained or given me a low rating so it's all in my head.


We don't bite


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pusher said:


> We don't bite


Not as of yet.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay I just thought of something that really stresses me out while I'm driving... that's if I think something is wrong with my car or that I might break down.

Last month I was driving downtown on route to a pickup and missed a turn so I decided to do a quick U-turn. Well I misjudged the curb and ran smack into it hitting both the tire and my nice aluminum wheel. It was more than a little jolt it was pretty bad. So I picked up the pax and it happened to be a twenty mile airport run. Nice. But the whole way I was worried that I'd damaged my tire and was going to get a flat. That's about as stressful as it gets for me.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MHR said:


> Not as of yet.


..that is generally known about.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was driving downtown on route to a pickup and missed a turn so I decided to do a quick U-turn.


And the good news is that you were on your way to a pickup, instead of already having the rider in your car when that happened.

Heaven only knows what they would have accused you of.

Christine


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm a new rideshare driver and as a guy who has not had any form of accident in over 30 years I find I have to make dangerous moves I'm not comfortable with to pick up a pax on occasion. This causes me stress. Still getting used to using a navigation so often and at times I'll find myself in the middle lane and my right turn is 300 feet away. I am also much more distracted as I try to negotiate the app as I drive, this type of driving is much more dangerous than normal driving. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm a new rideshare driver and as a guy who has not had any form of accident in over 30 years I find I have to make dangerous moves I'm not comfortable with to pick up a pax on occasion. This causes me stress. Still getting used to using a navigation so often and at times I'll find myself in the middle lane and my right turn is 300 feet away. I am also much more distracted as I try to negotiate the app as I drive, this type of driving is much more dangerous than normal driving. Don't tell my wife.


Do what you need to do to be safe.

Anticipate turns when you can.

And know tgat the navigation app is a stupid set of electronics, and that you don't (and shouldn't) follow its instructions blindly. Example:

A couple of months ago, I was cruising along with a rider in the car. The app said to get off the freeway, and I did. Then it said to make an immediate right turn.

Not only was its instruction unsafe, it was also illegal. There was a sign there specifically prohibiting that turn. I did what I needed to do, which was to continue on to the next turn and then sort it out.

Another example from last summer: The app directed me to go over a bridge that had been demolished. It was in pieces on the ground and was being cleaned up by a bunch of guys.

Christine


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Had a woman do that 2me on a .8 mile ride! And she directed us threw more lites. LoL.
> 
> Only time I enjoyed a passenger squeezing me


A dude did this to me this morning. He was in a huge rush to get to work on time. I was hauling ass and making great time using shortcuts and Waze. He added an extra 8 minutes onto the time and an extra 4 miles through traffic lights. More money for me I guess. Lol.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm a new rideshare driver and as a guy who has not had any form of accident in over 30 years I find I have to make dangerous moves I'm not comfortable with to pick up a pax on occasion. This causes me stress. Still getting used to using a navigation so often and at times I'll find myself in the middle lane and my right turn is 300 feet away. I am also much more distracted as I try to negotiate the app as I drive, this type of driving is much more dangerous than normal driving. Don't tell my wife.


LoL DarrellGF. I drove like a Grandmother. I now do Uturns on 6 lane roads and have put passengers on the opposite side of the car when they yell "it's right here. Not Good! But know what you mean. Ya feel pressured to do the stupid. I am trying to revert to my former safety first type of driving.

Kinda crazy. Friends have noticed the difference.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I find myself doing questionable maneuvers at times. I have started prefacing those moves with “ close your eyes, I don’t need witnesses”. 

Also, don’t play MarioKart before heading out for a day of driving.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> A dude did this to me this morning. He was in a huge rush to get to work on time. I was hauling ass and making great time using shortcuts and Waze. He added an extra 8 minutes onto the time and an extra 4 miles through traffic lights. More money for me I guess. Lol.


Yes RoRo!

I figure they are paying for it so I don't care if they wanna go by way of Alaskan HWY (am in CT) Their dime and makes 'em happy.

I don't understand why uber makes it a cause to low star them? Most redirects are better and folks know where they work or live. Even when wrong. Kinda the gig. Take where and how they wanna go. Even if wrong and putting more miles in my pocket.



MHR said:


> I find myself doing questionable maneuvers at times. I have started prefacing those moves with " close your eyes, I don't need witnesses".
> 
> Also, don't play MarioKart before heading out for a day of driving.


LoL


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

Rakos said:


> OK everyone...
> 
> I know those cortisol levels get amped...
> 
> ...


Their fat asses sweating all over my fine Corinthian leather


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber7654 said:


> When a pax says thanks for picking me up, you know they won't tip. Actually those words are the tip to the driver.


Thanks don't feel in wallet. Fill the point?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I drove like a Grandmother.


I'm old enough to be one, but I never felt an instinctive need to procreate.

When I'm dead miling to somewhere, I drive slower than a grandma. My parents would be astonished if they saw me doing that now.

Christine


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Do what you need to do to be safe.
> 
> Anticipate turns when you can.
> 
> ...


 I hear you. GPS is an amazing invention but it's a problem when we rely on it too much. I had a pick up at an MVA express and the navigation took me to an apartment complex a block over. Not sure what I should have done differently as I didn't know where that MVA was so I followed the navigation.


----------

